# Where to cure????



## holistichonnies (Sep 13, 2014)

Ok so Im super excited, I have all my ingredients delivered so I can make my 1st batch of soap tonight once kiddies are in bed.
but ... where should I cure/store on soap once made?
I have a handy shelf in my airing cupboard where I dry out my bath bombs etc ... is this ok or is it too warm?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 13, 2014)

I cure mine on an stainless shelving unit lined with plastic needle point material.  I have also cured them (before shelving) in the raspberry boxes from Costco lined with some paper towel.  You just need to have a spot where there is air circulation not in direct light.


----------



## neeners (Sep 13, 2014)

I've cured in a storage closet before, just on clean shelves. Anywhere works as long as there is adequate airflow. It was hot where I lived, and it was at least 25C in the room at any given time. I put the soap in paper bags after the 4 week cure


----------



## KatsKreations (Sep 14, 2014)

I am wondering if it would be bad to put in garage a few days? I have soaps curing for Christmas presents and at some point I am going to have to get them out of my grandkids room and "hide" them. It would be close to thanksgiving and possibly a few days ehre or there as the kids come visit. would they be ok?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 14, 2014)

What sort of conditions are in there? Dusty? Damp?


----------



## Susie (Sep 14, 2014)

And don't forget the possible insects/rodents in the garage that think your soap smells yummy...

I would more likely hide them in my closet.  I use those plastic organizer baskets from the dollar store or Walmart, so they fit into small places.


----------



## holistichonnies (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm going all out and cleaning out my massive storage cupboard  it has a lock on the door already and it's clean and dry. Soaps will be safe from my little kiddies as well ... Going to ask my wonderfully dad to make me a shelving unit to 


Iv failed so many times I'm becoming an expert


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 14, 2014)

I use cheesecloth to cover mine. It keeps the dust and pet hair off. Thought this might help too.


----------



## LanaBanana (Sep 14, 2014)

I store mine on top of my kitchen cabinets. There is about 3 feet of space between the ceiling and the tops of the cabinets. I use a ladder to get to them. Works for me!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holistichonnies (Sep 15, 2014)

The tops of my kitchen cabinets are full with all my cosmetic making stuff ~ oils, butters, packing stuff lol .. I'm running out of space fast hehehe


Iv failed so many times I'm becoming an expert


----------



## KatsKreations (Sep 15, 2014)

I love the idea of curing them on top of the kitchen cabinets!! I will do that after my secret is let out at Christmas! Husband thought it was a great idea as well. So the after Christmas is taken care of but what about Thanksgiving and Christmas? HMMM My garage is fairly clean for a garage. no rodents/ sure very small amount of insect activity. Maybe a bee or cricket here or there. Figured closing the soaps up in boxes for a few days in my closet might work. not a lot of room in there but about the only cranny not explored by kids when home.


----------

